# keyword targeting



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

What software do you use if any, other than ad words to find specific keywords to target.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Great post!


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

Great Answer


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

I know some have had luck with wordtracker.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Write good copy that makes people want to call you. The rest will fall into place. Its always going to be a losing battle trying to figure out what keywords are the perfect fit, how many times to use them, etc. One person searches for "painters". Another lady searches for "painting companies in 'hometown'". A good approach is to make several pages that target local keywords and refine as you go.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Does anybody see a big difference between Painters in Cityname and Cityname painter?

I get the least action from the painting contractor and cityname.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

GrantsPainting said:


> Does anybody see a big difference between Painters in Cityname and Cityname painter?
> 
> I get the least action from the painting contractor and cityname.


It depends on the city but yes I see a big difference between painters in cityname vs cityname painter.

I rank horribly for painting contractor but very well for house painter. Another interesting variable is the state. I rank a lot better with out cityname SC vs just the cityname.


----------



## EastCoastPW (Jun 18, 2013)

PressurePros said:


> Write good copy that makes people want to call you. The rest will fall into place. Its always going to be a losing battle trying to figure out what keywords are the perfect fit, how many times to use them, etc. One person searches for "painters". Another lady searches for "painting companies in 'hometown'". A good approach is to make several pages that target local keywords and refine as you go.


Yah I have noticed google tends to fill in whatever it thinks you are anyway so if your trying to target "house painting Los Angeles" you will end up getting ranked for an array of keywords that google thinks are related. I agree a good copy is most important.

To respond to the question I think google's keyword tool is pretty much the only tool to be using since they are going to be the primary target anyhow right?


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

EastCoastPW said:


> Yah I have noticed google tends to fill in whatever it thinks you are anyway so if your trying to target "house painting Los Angeles" you will end up getting ranked for an array of keywords that google thinks are related. I agree a good copy is most important.
> 
> To respond to the question I think google's keyword tool is pretty much the only tool to be using since they are going to be the primary target anyhow right?


I optimize for what google prefills. That way I get all the shift enter people. Baahahahaaaa


----------



## Chrisvernon (Aug 22, 2013)

GrantsPainting said:


> I optimize for what google prefills. That way I get all the shift enter people. Baahahahaaaa


That's actually a good idea!
I usually do a ton of keyword research before I do some optimization on it :thumbup:


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

yeh grants on the money the prefills and the reccomendations down the bottom are generally popular terms .. thats what i do


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

We are in the process of moving our site to wordpress. I have been using the adwords tool again from google. Love it..

It says that they are closing the adwords tool and it will be upgraded to something different.

I love how it shows how many monthly local and global searches.


----------

